# Cuba Libre Magnum Cigar Review - Tasty



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Some great flavors, shooting out in thick blasts of smoke. Not too much more could have asked from a reasonably priced cigar. Got a bit too harsh...

Read the full review here: Cuba Libre Magnum Cigar Review - Tasty


----------

